# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Caulastrea furcata

## Ricardo Santos

_Caulastrea furcata_


*Cor:* Castanho/Verde; Verde

*Dieta:* Fotosintético e Planctívoro

*Agressividade:* (1- Não agressivo a 5 - Muito agressivo) - 2

*Dificuldade:* (1- Fácil a 5 - Para aquariofilos muito experientes) - 2

*Iluminação:*  (1- Desnecessária a 5- Iluminação muito forte) - 3

*Corrente:*  (1-Muito fraca a 5 - Muito forte) - 3

*Notas Gerais:* Lps de fácil manutênção e de propagação muito fácil, quando alimentado divide-se bastante mais rápido.

----------


## Paulo Santos

Mais uma... depois de comer...

----------

